# Anyone want to talk?



## SeanB (Dec 15, 2010)

A bit upset/sad that no one's emailed me back from the penpal list, So it's either because people don't want to talk to me, or they don't check their email. Must be the second,







. Oh well, this is the internet, so i'm gonna make one last pathetic attempt to find someone to talk to, If you're registered here, or just happen to read this, And 16 - 22, male or female . . and you want to talk, send me an Email. '[email protected]'Or you can send me a PM, cause i'm not sure people have been receiving my emails. If you're wondering, I'm 18/male.


----------



## SomethingInTheWay (Nov 24, 2010)

i'll talk. my email is [email protected] free to send an email


----------



## CinMari (Apr 4, 2011)

Z.


----------

